# Lifts/casters for nesting outfeed table?



## ADHDan (Aug 17, 2012)

I'd like to make an outfeed table for my R4512 that can be lifted and rolled over the saw, similar to the Woodstore plans:

http://www.woodstore.net/spdotawo.html

But I don't think I have time to build the homemade lift mechanism in those plans, and I'd be willing to pay for a product that will do something similar.

Any recommendations for a product that will lift an assembly table and let it move around, either on slides or locking casters? I was eyeing the Rockler workbench caster kit (http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?Offerings_ID=30842&max=999), but I don't think those casters lock. I'd be using this thing as an assembly table/workbench when positioned over the table saw, so locking/stability is pretty key. Thanks!

Edit: I came across this idea, which seems like it could work and would be easier to build than the (admittedly more elegant) woodstore mechanism: 



. But I'd still be interested in any products that offer an immediate - and probably, more long-term durable - solution.


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 18, 2009)

It looks like from the woodstore photo, they are using a lever arm to drop the caster and lift the table. The kick block on youtube is simpler way to lift the table. The woodstore mechanism looks like a rod through a hole. The rod needs to be strong enough to hold the weight of the table and its project and you need to lock the arm with something. Should not take too much time to whip up a solution.

Sorry do not know of a product that will do this .

These casters lock:
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21979&site=ROCKLER


----------



## Deltarich (Nov 6, 2008)

I have been contemplating making the same outfeed table as well for my Rigid saw also. I have the plans for the table and the lift mechanism doesn't seem that different than what is in the link (at least functionally). It is operated with your arms as opposed to this one that is kick powered. I also have the rockler workbench castors and can assure you they do not lock. Make sure to post your progress so I can use it as inspiration to get started on this myself.


----------



## ADHDan (Aug 17, 2012)

Will do. I'm thinking of using the Rockler casters in connection with a set of leg levelers, like these:

http://www.amazon.com/Heavy-Duty-Leg-Levelers-Small-Foot/dp/B0035Y5XUK/ref=pd_sim_hi_7

Or the Rockler version:

http://www.amazon.com/Rockler-Heavy-Duty-Lifting-Leveler/dp/B001DT4Q48/ref=pd_bxgy_hi_img_y

This is not the cheapest way to go, but together it looks like these products would provide a very durable solution and also make the table build MUCH easier (and give me a decent margin of error in terms of height construction).


----------



## ADHDan (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm starting to think that the Rockler caster+leveler combo isn't actually a bad deal, comparatively.

If I go with a simple kick-down lift mechanism, I'll need heavy-duty locking casters (or non-locking casters and leg levelers), heavy-duty hinges, and sturdy construction in order to build a durable mechanism that locks securely. The hardware alone would likely be in the range of $50-$75, depending on what type of hinges and casters I use and whether I use leg levelers instead of locking casters. By comparison, for about $100 I can get the Rockler lifting casters and leg levelers and not have to spend any time building a lift system.

No matter how it's designed, I'm fairly certain I'd want to use leg levelers to make sure the bench is stable, so basically the comparison is between the cost and time of building a homemade caster lift versus the Rockler casters. I think that calculus comes out in Rockler's favor, at least in my case.

But I'm still open to suggestions, if anyone has encountered a better solution (in terms of cost and build-time).


----------



## ADHDan (Aug 17, 2012)

Just thought of a counterpoint. Since the Rockler casters only lift the table 3/4", that means the tabletop has to be pretty thin if it's going to be the same height as the table saw when down, and slide over the saw when up. Maybe the kick-down solution is the way to go, unless I can find reasonably-priced jacking/lifting casters that provide more than 3/4" elevation.


----------



## Lynden (Oct 13, 2009)

Norm built a work table which had retractable casters. New Yankee Workshop sells the video and the plans. The second link below (about a third of the way down) shows pictures of Norm's retractable casters on a planer table.

http://www.normstools.com/episodes/1407.shtml

http://www.basecamp-1.com/ronsworld/woodwork/projects.htm


----------



## troyercar00 (Jun 29, 2010)

I used these, http://www.castercity.com/eshop/10Expand.asp?ProductCode=D9FL-4-RP&ReturnTo=../floor-locks.htm, very pricey but did the trick. I used the locking swivel casters and put the table in place and just flip the lever with a foot and it does not move. Like I said it got very pricey with casters and level locks. I did not look around for better pricing.


----------

